# The Chrome OS



## Solstice (May 14, 2011)

It's almost here...

June 15th, the Chrome Operating System is supposed to be released. 

It supposedly works on the Cloud, with your settings and files being able to be stored online. You can then go to any other 'Chromebook', sign in with your Google Account, and access your things from anywhere. I also got from it that you can likely sign into Google Chrome on a PC, Mac, or Linux computer and access your Extensions and Bookmarks. 

It literally takes 8 seconds to boot, plus the time to log in, before you're surfing the web, due to the fact that there is literally no desktop, and no pop-ups stating you need to update- it happens automatically. 

One of my favorite features is that it claims you need no AntiVirus software, as it runs each tab separate from the other, even though they are in the same browser window. Tabs are run in the 'Sandbox', where a malicious site can't affect your Chromebook in any way, as it is secluded from the rest of the system. 

My other favorite feature... It can be 'jailbroken' right out of the box, so people can tinker with it. This lets the device truly be yours. 

Finally (not really, there's much more on the 'Learn More' page), the system checks itself at boot, making sure everything vital is proper. If a vital system file is corrupt, for any reason, it automatically restores from a 'healthy' backup. If none are available, you can download one from the Cloud. 

You can find the page here.  

You can find the video here. 


Is anyone planning on getting this? I would, but I can't afford it (I know I can't even if I don't know the price).


----------



## Aletheia (May 14, 2011)

It sounds pretty well done but since I like my legacy PC software, there's really no reason for me to get it.



			
				Cypher said:
			
		

> I would, but I can't afford it (I know I can't even if I don't know the price).


Hmm...


----------



## Solstice (May 14, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> It sounds pretty well done but since I like my legacy PC software, there's really no reason for me to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...


I still can't as my laptop extremely old (likely can't support it), bluescreens somewhere after the desktop starts, and I can't repair it anytime soon without my installation disk.


----------



## Adriane (May 14, 2011)

Cypher said:


> One of my favorite features is that it claims you need no AntiVirus software, as it runs each tab separate from the other, even though they are in the same browser window. Tabs are run in the 'Sandbox', where a malicious site can't affect your Chromebook in any way, as it is secluded from the rest of the system.
> 
> My other favorite feature... It can be 'jailbroken' right out of the box, so people can tinker with it. This lets the device truly be yours.


Welcome to the world of Linux, where there is no such thing as a virus or 'jailbreaking'. Everything is open-source, and nobody writes viruses for Linux.



> Is anyone planning on getting this? I would, but I can't afford it (I know I can't even if I don't know the price)


Part of the open-source world is the pricetag of "free". If you can't afford "free", there is something amiss.



Cypher said:


> I still can't as my laptop extremely old (likely can't support it), bluescreens somewhere after the desktop starts, and I can't repair it anytime soon without my installation disk.


"BSoD" is a Windows problem; this would become irrelevant should Windows actually cease to exist on your machine.


----------



## Aletheia (May 14, 2011)

Fluttershy ♥;494974 said:
			
		

> nobody writes viruses for Linux



Not quite.




			
				Fluttershy ♥ said:
			
		

> Part of the open-source world is the pricetag of "free". If you can't afford "free", there is something amiss.


Apparently Google is selling notebooks that come with Chrome OS. Which are not free.


----------



## Adriane (May 14, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Not quite.


Yes; it was an exaggeration. 



> Apparently Google is selling notebooks that come with Chrome OS. Which are not free.


That is because the_ hardware_ is not open-source _software._


----------



## Solstice (May 14, 2011)

Responses in bold. 



			
				Fluttershy ♥;494974 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of Linux, where there is no such thing as a virus or 'jailbreaking'. Everything is open-source, and nobody writes viruses for Linux. *Untrue. And jailbreaking is modifying a device, ie. Linux, Chrome OS, iOS, etc. Hell, even the PS3 can jailbroken. Despite  iOS and the PS3 not being open-source, this truly makes it open source for Linux and Chrome OS users. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adriane (May 14, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Untrue. And jailbreaking is modifying a device, ie. Linux, Chrome OS, iOS, etc. Hell, even the PS3 can jailbroken. Despite iOS and the PS3 not being open-source, this truly makes it open source for Linux and Chrome OS users.


"Computer software privilege escalation, a jargon expression for (the act of) *overcoming limitations in a computer system or device that were deliberately placed there for security, administrative, or marketing reasons*; also the description and set of technical instructions necessary to achieve a specific jailbreak or a software item designed to achieve a jailbreak."

No, it is not jailbreaking. Open-source software is created so people can freely modify and improve it, and reuse the source to create new software.



> Chromebooks.


Er, you're paying for the _hardware_ there. Totally different. 



> Very relevant, as I can barely get on the Internet without it crashing. I probably can't install it from a disk as my disk drive is broken, and I have no other way to install it from a Floppy Disk. If I can't even access the system, I can't install it.


Make a bootable USB device.


----------



## PK (May 14, 2011)

I just don't get this. Why would you want an OS that can do literally nothing but browse the internet? It mystifies me.


----------



## spaekle (May 14, 2011)

I kind of don't want my OS to be a glorified web browser. :< 

Also hugeass icons, what is _up_ with user interfaces these days having hugeass icons.


----------



## Aletheia (May 14, 2011)

It's a smooth, light little OS hat is ridiculously fast and is made for people who use Web 2.0 software and nothing else. Haven't you guys seen one of their tech demos? You know, the ones where they talk about how it boots in 7 seconds and how you can use it to read _Alice in Wonderland_ to your kids.


----------



## spaekle (May 14, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> It's a smooth, light little OS hat is ridiculously fast and is made for people who use Web 2.0 software and nothing else. Haven't you guys seen one of their tech demos? You know, the ones where they talk about how it boots in 7 seconds and how you can use it to read _Alice in Wonderland_ to your kids.


But can it fit in a manila envelope?


----------



## PK (May 14, 2011)

My computer already boots in a few seconds. SSD. But seriously I don't get it. I already have firefox on my computer and I can browse the internet and still do any of the billion other things that a computer is supposed to do. Why would anyone want a computer that literally cannot do anything other than browse the internet?



Spaekle said:


> But can it fit in a manilla envelope?


i love you


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 14, 2011)

I agree with the others here. Open sourse or not open souse, why would I want an OS that only surfs the web? I enjoy my games and my hobby requires a computer and certain programs. It mystfys me that Google can even call this an OS.


----------



## Adriane (May 14, 2011)

Because it's intended for netbooks, which a lot of people use only for using the net. If you use a netbook as your primary gaming platform or production machine, well.


----------



## PK (May 14, 2011)

Fluttershy ♥;495081 said:
			
		

> Because it's intended for netbooks, which a lot of people use only for using the net. If you use a netbook as your primary gaming platform or production machine, well.


Yeah, I get what you're saying. But still, why would you want to limit yourself? Is a faster startup really worth losing 99.9% of the functionality of your computer?


----------



## Adriane (May 14, 2011)

Doctor Whoof said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying. But still, why would you want to limit yourself? Is a faster startup really worth losing 99.9% of the functionality of your computer?


Stability and less resource consumption are far more attractive to me. I'm not certain I'll actually put it on my netbook, but I'm considering it.


----------



## PK (May 14, 2011)

Fluttershy ♥;495084 said:
			
		

> Stability and less resource consumption are far more attractive to me. I'm not certain I'll actually put it on my netbook, but I'm considering it.


I could understand dualbooting it, but I would never want it as my sole OS. All those resources you're conserving aren't going to do you any good if you can't actually use them.


----------



## Abwayax (May 14, 2011)

I have to nitpick here. In the GNU/Linux (or "Linux") world, "free" refers to these four freedoms and not to pricetags. One of these freedoms involves distribution, including at a cost.

But I'm with the people who don't see the point. I like computers that can compute. I trust my own home infrastructure much more than that of some amorphous "cloud."


----------

